# Dexamethosone



## Minnie (Mar 31, 2003)

Hi Peter

I'm due to start the short flare protocol in a couple of weeks & i've noticed that a lot of women take dexamethosone along with the other drugs.
I haven't been prescribed this.
On my last ICSI, they only collected 7 eggs (5 mature) out of 22 follicles.

Should i ask about taking it?

Thanks 
Minnie
XX


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Minnie said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I'm due to start the short flare protocol in a couple of weeks & i've noticed that a lot of women take dexamethosone along with the other drugs.
> I haven't been prescribed this.
> ...


No, different clinics have different protcols and they will have selected the best one to suit you.

Good luck

Peter


----------

